# Pregnant on holiday - antihistamines, insect repellents etc whats safe?



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

I am going on holiday to Turkey tomorrow and would be very grateful of some advice. I usually get bitten and suffer from sun rash so take an antihistamine every day - now I know I can't do that but are there any anti histamines which are safe to take if I absolutely need to - i.e. nasty mozzie bites? 

Also can I use insect repellent, I have read unfavourable stuff about deet - can I use citronella type products? And can I use the plug in insect repellent in my room? 

Many thanks 

Greeneyed xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Greeneyed,

Huge congrats on your BFP   Sorry not been able to reply until now. Hope you get this before you go tomorrow.

Evidence from pooled data from studies suggests that antihistamines are safe to take during pregnancy, so you can take them if you need to (understand that you only want to use them if you really have to) The manufacturers usually state that their drug shouldn't be used though so don't be put off by the leaflet. There is more evidence for using chlorphenamine (piriton) during pregnancy so I'd suggest this one if you have to.

You can use coils/plug in's safely but like you say Deet best avoided as it can be absorbed through the skin. Realistically though the amount absorbed is very small and limited evidence in humans suggests it is safe (i.e. doesn't cause defects). Citronella based repellent is safe to use but generally isn't as effective as Deet based products.

Try where you can not to get bitten. Usual advice of long sleeves etc at dusk, sleep under a net if possible. However I know this is nigh on impossible to do when it's hot and you can't rig up a net in a hotel room  

Have a fab holiday and try not to worry   Relax and enjoy the sunshine  

Hope this helps?
Love
Maz x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Maz that's hugely helpful, thanks - I'll buy some piriton at the airport and some insect repellent without deet (if I can find one) 

Many thanks 

Greeneyed x


----------

